# Passenger sent me on a 45 minute goose chase... No pay from Uber.



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm really annoyed with rider screw-ups that cost me/the driver real time and money.

Its getting pretty routine (at least twice a week) that a passenger places the pick up pin in the wrong place or you arrive at the right location and the passenger is no-where to be found or tells you they didn't mean to hail you so early and they are not ready and to go.

I report each one of these to Uber and so far EVERY SINGLE TIME the response is "its was the riders first time with the app so they get a free pass."

The one I had recently though really pissed me off.

I see a hail to a location that is 25 minutes away (according to the app) and in a rural area. I ignore it. The hail pops up again. Again, I ignore it. It immediately pops up a third time.... I start to think this is some sort of an emergency and the person is probably going to the airport (40+ minutes from their location - so a good fare).

In route the passenger calls me to confirm I'm 20+ minutes away and to let me know they need to get to the airport in a hurry. I said I was hurrying and I confirm their address (with city - they are showing to be in a small suburb) and even mention they appear to be in a rural area. The passenger confirms everything.

After driving about 24 minutes (like a bat out of hell) and paying turnpike fees I arrive at the pin address.

I wait. I then call.

The passenger tells me she must have messed up and is actually in our downtown area outside a hotel (just 12 minutes from the airport - but another 30 minutes from me). She tells me "oops" and says she'll hail someone closer and hangs up.

I drive back home. Almost an hour in my car and turnpike fees later I contact Uber.

I get the same message I always get. "Too bad it was a new rider."

I get the whole "We do give riders a _freebie_ when they cancel a trip for the very first time with Uber, which helps ensure they don't have a poor experience while learning to use the app." But, there needs to be exceptions for times when the driver drives an excessive distance and incurs real costs.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

I agree with you, especially because the rider was confirming the wrong location, it seems intentional. I know the prevailing wisdom is not to take a fare that far away, that would solve your problem too.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I'm really annoyed with rider screw-ups that cost me/the driver real time and money.
> 
> Its getting pretty routine (at least twice a week) that a passenger places the pick up pin in the wrong place or you arrive at the right location and the passenger is no-where to be found or tells you they didn't mean to hail you so early and they are not ready and to go.
> 
> ...


This is your own fault. Why would you ever accept a request 20 mins away??? If you thought it was an emergency then that's what 911 is for, people don't call Uber in emergencies. I never travel more than 7 mins for a fare. If your area is so slow that you are accepting these kinds of requests then it's time to quit. You LOSE money on these types of trips.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

"Fool me once, shame on you. Fool me twice, shame on me." Part of the learning curve, now don't do it again. 
And those newbies reading this, learn from this experience.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Some cab driver with the Uber app is still laughing that he hooked you.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Some cab driver with the Uber app is still laughing that he hooked you.


It wasn't intentional or a cabbie. I spoke to her. She was from out of town and didn't know her address and was standing outside freaking out because she only had an hour to get to the airport. I doubt she listened to a word I said when I gave her the address. I could hear a child in the background.


----------



## Ross (Dec 18, 2014)

Welcome to the transportation industry, get use to it.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

She gave you a call with valuable information. Remember key words like: where are you? What's taking so long? Hurry... I'm late to... I hear one of those key words, I say I'm on my way, hang up and cancel and go offline. Their lack of time management or high expectations will result most likely in a bad rating, so I don't chance it.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

UberDC said:


> This is your own fault. Why would you ever accept a request 20 mins away??? If you thought it was an emergency then that's what 911 is for, people don't call Uber in emergencies. I never travel more than 7 mins for a fare. If your area is so slow that you are accepting these kinds of requests then it's time to quit. You LOSE money on these types of trips.


In our market virtually all the hails are between 12-20 minutes away. If I ignored those hails then there wouldn't be any business. We don't have the saturated market or condensed population most others have. In my suburb alone there are only 3-4 drivers. I just looked and right now I'm the only driver signed on. Even our downtown only has 3 drivers signed on right now. The downtown area is the only area in our market where hails will be within 1-8 minutes away.

I've been doing this for many months with hundreds and hundreds of trips, a 4.85 rating and average $700-$1,100 a week doing this as a second job. So, I know what I'm doing and I know my market.

I get the occasional no-show or wrong pin placement and I'm okay with that. But on extended trips where an address was confirmed its crazy not to be compensated.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

That's an interesting market! Enjoy it before you get a driver in every block.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> In our market virtually all the hails are between 12-20 minutes away. If I ignored those hails then there wouldn't be any business. We don't have the saturated market or condensed population most others have. In my suburb alone there are only 3-4 drivers. I just looked and right now I'm the only driver signed on. Even our downtown only has 3 drivers signed on right now. The downtown area is the only area in our market where hails will be within 1-8 minutes away.
> 
> I've been doing this for many months with hundreds and hundreds of trips, a 4.85 rating and average $700-$1,100 a week doing this as a second job. So, I know what I'm doing and I know my market.
> 
> I get the occasional no-show or wrong pin placement and I'm okay with that. But on extended trips where an address was confirmed its crazy not to be compensated.


What market are you in?


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

just drive said:


> She gave you a call with valuable information. Remember key words like: where are you? What's taking so long? Hurry... I'm late to... I hear one of those key words, I say I'm on my way, hang up and cancel and go offline. Their lack of time management or high expectations will result most likely in a bad rating, so I don't chance it.


Hang up and cancel because a passenger calls to confirm how long you're going to be and to let you know they are running late for the airport? IMO, You're exactly the type of driver that will hurt (not help) Uber and therefore other drivers. At least 30% of my calls are airport calls and most are oil and gas business people who just got out of a late meeting and are in a hurry. I take a completely different perspective on riders than you apparently and yet my rating is 4.85-5.o at all times. Not to mention those in a hurry are usually my best tippers.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> What market are you in?


Oklahoma City


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Like this. 9 am in a suburb 20 minutes from downtown. I used to be one of three drivers in the area.....


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> Oklahoma City


At $1.45 a mile I guess that's still decent for your market, with low cost of living and gas. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

It all depends on market like you said. Where I Am, if I cancel, the next driver is not more than a block or two away. It also depends on the location. With over a year driving, I have an idea of what to expect. I might be wrong sometimes, but I just prefer not to take those risks. I used to and it was a gamble. I'll give you an example of something I did on new year eve. I pull up to this location, after five minutes I see a large group coming my way, they are all young and all have red solo cups . I cancelled and drove away. What would you have done?


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

just drive said:


> Like this. 9 am in a suburb 20 minutes from downtown. I used to be one of three drivers in the area....


Like I said, its just a second job. I work for myself and maintain a small office in downtown OKC and mostly work from my home. So I just stay signed on while I work on my computer, if I get a call I leave, if not I stay. My wife refers to my job as "the ATM" because I get in the car and walla, cash!

I figured it might get saturated, but its been many months and its yet to happen. When it does, it simply means less extra cash, so I'm not sweating it.

My beef was with Uber's policy, not the fact a member of the public is an idiot - I see that regularly.

I simply let Uber know I felt a small compensation was in oder to hopefully urge the passenger to pay attention ($10-$20).


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> Hang up and cancel because a passenger calls to confirm how long you're going to be and to let you know they are running late for the airport? IMO, You're exactly the type of driver that will hurt (not help) Uber and therefore other drivers. At least 30% of my calls are airport calls and most are oil and gas business people who just got out of a late meeting and are in a hurry. I take a completely different perspective on riders than you apparently and yet my rating is 4.85-5.o at all times. Not to mention those in a hurry are usually my best tippers.


When your rates get cut, you'll think differently. You per mile rate is TWICE what Nashville's is now. Imagine getting half the revenue for all the work you are doing, while your cost of the work stay static.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

In the dc area there are a lot of pax, however when you look at the rider app downtown it's like a swarm of bees with so many drivers. Last night I was looking at 1 street with 7 uber drivers that looked like they were on top of each other and this was a Monday night. Everyone is signing up to be a driver. The craigslist ad says make up to $21/hr or $1500 week and it is hooking people (by the way that has someone working over 70hr/week) I think once these drivers start to see how much they are making they will stop but now anyone with a heartbeat uber takes


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

The non paid cancellations, I see them as a favor I'm doing to the next driver that will get their $5.00 cancellation fee  you took their cancellation virginity


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

just drive said:


> ... I'll give you an example of something I did on new year eve. I pull up to this location, after five minutes I see a large group coming my way, they are all young and all have red solo cups . I cancelled and drove away. What would you have done?


I get this regularly with UCO being only a couple of miles from my house.

They are all either carrying drinks and/or want to put more than 4 passengers in my car (Prius).

I'm simply friendly but firm. "Sorry guys, no open drinks in the car." "Sorry guys, only 4 passengers, you know how militant Edmond cops are." This is literally every weekend and its yet to be an issue.

The only real issue I have with the college crowd is they have you pick them up simply to drive them a half mile to class or back home because they don't want to walk.

Campus calls are the only one's I routinely ignore.


----------



## SuperDuperUber (Sep 25, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> My beef was with Uber's policy, not the fact a member of the public is an idiot - I see that regularly.
> 
> I simply let Uber know I felt a small compensation was in oder to hopefully urge the passenger to pay attention ($10-$20).


Not going to happen. It doesn't cost Uber anything, just driver. A penalty for customer might have them never to use app again. Uber can afford to lose a few drivers but less so customers. Drivers are easily replaceable.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

SuperDuperUber said:


> Not going to happen. It doesn't cost Uber anything, just driver. A penalty for customer might have them never to use app again. Uber can afford to lose a few drivers but less so customers. Drivers are easily replaceable.


I agree that is their thinking. Yet, they don't care if the new rider's impression was ruined by a 10x surge price they didn't understand when they hailed the car.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I get this regularly with UCO being only a couple of miles from my house.
> 
> They are all either carrying drinks and/or want to put more than 4 passengers in my car (Prius).
> 
> ...


The 5 pax $5 dollars rides  
If I'm picking up a couple from a residential area. And they have cups, I don't cancel, I do like you do and it always works fine. When it's 4 guys that have a ****** attitude, I cancel. I tried reasoning with one, he said his friend is a cop and told him it's ok. I don't wanna have such conversations anymore. Or. It's just water. It's orange juice. I won't spill it....


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I'm really annoyed with rider screw-ups that cost me/the driver real time and money.
> 
> Its getting pretty routine (at least twice a week) that a passenger places the pick up pin in the wrong place or you arrive at the right location and the passenger is no-where to be found or tells you they didn't mean to hail you so early and they are not ready and to go.
> 
> ...


Fundamental rules you violated:

#1 Never drive more than 5 mins. to a pax, the dead miles and rates aren't worth it
#2 Always send out a generic text that lays down the basic rules (4 max., no smoking, no open containers) and asks to verify pickup location
#3 If the pax drops the pin in the wrong place and you get there, no-show them after 5 mins., no exceptions

Follow these rules and you won't take it in the ass very often, and you'll get paid more often.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Fundamental rules you violated:
> 
> #1 Never drive more than 5 mins. to a pax, the dead miles and rates aren't worth it
> #2 Always send out a generic text that lays down the basic rules (4 max., no smoking, no open containers) and asks to verify pickup location
> ...


#1 - You apparently missed the part where I clearly stated all the hails in my market are more than 5 minutes away - yet I make very good money accepting them because in turn most of the places they want to go are 15-30 minutes away and about 40% tip on top of that. If I only took riders within 5 minutes I wouldn't have any riders unless I sat in our downtown and those riders typically want short trips to restaurants, etc.

#2 Never sent out a text with 'the rules' that would be very off-putting in our market. Doesn't matter because I repeated the address to the passenger during our phone call and she obviously wasn't paying attention to me and was instead dealing with her child.

#3 I do that in every case (including this one - though she confirmed on the phone she was at a different location). In every single case Uber has said too bad it was a new rider. I am okay with that rule. However, I think there should be exception when the driver drives extensively, pays turnpike fees, wastes and exorbitant amount of time.


----------



## Steve_Chatt (Nov 15, 2014)

UberDC said:


> This is your own fault. Why would you ever accept a request 20 mins away??? If you thought it was an emergency then that's what 911 is for, people don't call Uber in emergencies. I never travel more than 7 mins for a fare. If your area is so slow that you are accepting these kinds of requests then it's time to quit. You LOSE money on these types of trips.


I don't know how things work where you are from, but there are certain emergencies that certainly do not require the assistance of 911. FOr example.. needing to get to the airport quickly before you miss a flight. By all means, if you ever call 911 for something like this, record the call, and let us all hear.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> #1 - You apparently missed the part where I clearly stated all the hails in my market are more than 5 minutes away - yet I make very good money accepting them because in turn most of the places they want to go are 15-30 minutes away and about 40% tip on top of that. If I only took riders within 5 minutes I wouldn't have any riders unless I sat in our downtown and those riders typically want short trips to restaurants, etc.
> 
> #2 Never sent out a text with 'the rules' that would be very off-putting in our market. Doesn't matter because I repeated the address to the passenger during our phone call and she obviously wasn't paying attention to me and was instead dealing with her child.
> 
> #3 I do that in every case (including this one - though she confirmed on the phone she was at a different location). In every single case Uber has said too bad it was a new rider. I am okay with that rule. However, I think there should be exception when the driver drives extensively, pays turnpike fees, wastes and exorbitant amount of time.


Let me add rule #4: don't pay fees to get to a pax, you don't get them reimbursed.
Uber doesn't pay well enough to eat dead miles like that. The advantage of asking them to verify a location via text is that oftentimes they will give you a business name instead of an address, usually much more useful to you. If you don't want to put rules in there, fine, but always ask for a location verification. Don't ***** when they expect you to pick up 6 pax after you drive 20 minutes to them next time just because you didn't want to piss them off though. Bottom line, you don't have to take this advice, however, next time you post a thread *****ing about the same shit and didn't take that advice, I'm going to beat you over the head with it because you chose not to fix your own problems.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Steve_Chatt said:


> I don't know how things work where you are from, but there are certain emergencies that certainly do not require the assistance of 911. FOr example.. needing to get to the airport quickly before you miss a flight. By all means, if you ever call 911 for something like this, record the call, and let us all hear.


I learned a motto while in the Navy: "Piss poor planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part." I could care less if a pax misses their flight due to their own lack of planning, it is not and will not be my problem.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

Steve_Chatt said:


> I don't know how things work where you are from, but there are certain emergencies that certainly do not require the assistance of 911. FOr example.. needing to get to the airport quickly before you miss a flight. By all means, if you ever call 911 for something like this, record the call, and let us all hear.


I agree and assumed most sane people knew what I meant by 'emergency' -- An emergency to a passengers isn't "i need to go to the hospital" - its - "I'm late to get to the airport, work, etc."


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Let me add rule #4: don't pay fees to get to a pax, you don't get them reimbursed.
> Uber doesn't pay well enough to eat dead miles like that. The advantage of asking them to verify a location via text is that oftentimes they will give you a business name instead of an address, usually much more useful to you. If you don't want to put rules in there, fine, but always ask for a location verification. Don't ***** when they expect you to pick up 6 pax after you drive 20 minutes to them next time just because you didn't want to piss them off though. Bottom line, you don't have to take this advice, however, next time you post a thread *****ing about the same shit and didn't take that advice, I'm going to beat you over the head with it because you chose not to fix your own problems.


Again, maybe that works for your market, but not mine. Our average turnpike fee is $.75 and saves me time and money and wear and tear. I've had passengers notice I took the turnpike when another driver didn't. Every time they thank me and almost always I get a tip ($5-$20 depending on the rider and destination). I've never *****ed about 6 passengers. It happens, I tell them they can't all legally fit and that's the end of it. Only drunks and idiots try that anyway and I don't get many of either in groups.


----------



## UberDriver2014 (Oct 31, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I learned a motto while in the Navy: "Piss poor planning on your part does not constitute an emergency on my part." I could care less if a pax misses their flight due to their own lack of planning, it is not and will not be my problem.


Again, its pretty obvious you are I have completely different perspectives on being an Uber driver and customer service in general. And, your's may work in your area.

I find in my area the passenger takes notice when the driver is concerned for their schedule and it is reflected in my tips and rating. Just like they almost always are impressed with the phone charging cables I provide, the mifi access in my car and even the water (though few ever drink it).

Example; three weeks ago a girl from out of town was upset when I picked her up. Her dog was at her boyfriend's and he was supposed to bring it by long before she left for the airport. He didn't and she couldn't get ahold of him. We ran by his house. He wasn't there but the dog was in the back yard (small dog). I reminded her she was going to miss her flight and she should call the airlines. I also told her she needed to verify if the dog needed to be in a crate to be in her lap (I have flown with people with dogs before). Sure enough she needed a soft sided crate no longer than about 17 inches. I offered to run her by a Pets Mart so she could get the crate she needed since she now had a new flight that wan't for a few hours. I eventually got her to the airport, she was thrilled, the fair was about $80 for a little over an hour of my time and she gave me a $40 tip. I find with the right attitude karma often shines of pleasant people.

But again, maybe its just my area. Locals are usually very friendly. But when I pick up people from say Chicago I immediately notice a difference in their demeanor and its usually abrupt and off-putting. I probably wouldn't go out of my way for someone like that.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Steve_Chatt said:


> I don't know how things work where you are from, but there are certain emergencies that certainly do not require the assistance of 911. FOr example.. needing to get to the airport quickly before you miss a flight. By all means, if you ever call 911 for something like this, record the call, and let us all hear.


**** them, it's called PLANNING AHEAD. I don't get myself into shit like that. If you want to drive 20 to 30 mins in unpaid miles for pax then be my guest.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I agree and assumed most sane people knew what I meant by 'emergency' -- An emergency to a passengers isn't "i need to go to the hospital" - its - "I'm late to get to the airport, work, etc."


Continue to get suckered into these types of cancellations then.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

just drive said:


> The non paid cancellations, I see them as a favor I'm doing to the next driver that will get their $5.00 cancellation fee  you took their cancellation virginity


I wish your idea was correct, but it isn't. Uber mostly lies about this, they will not charge the passenger telling the driver it was the passenger's first time when in practice the passenger had done it over and over again. It is part of their corporate policy too keep passengers happy and screw the drivers.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> I wish your idea was correct, but it isn't. Uber mostly lies about this, they will not charge the passenger telling the driver it was the passenger's first time when in practice the passenger had done it over and over again. It is part of their corporate policy too keep passengers happy and screw the drivers.


I thought about it. We basically take their word for it. And we know how all they say is true. A group could spend a few bucks to test it and see.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Ross said:


> Welcome to the transportation industry, get use to it.[/QUOte another worthless troll


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> I wish your idea was correct, but it isn't. Uber mostly lies about this, they will not charge the passenger telling the driver it was the passenger's first time when in practice the passenger had done it over and over again. It is part of their corporate policy too keep passengers happy and screw the drivers.


I've actually gotten quite a few no shows from them. Usually from the lower rated pax.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> In our market virtually all the hails are between 12-20 minutes away. If I ignored those hails then there wouldn't be any business. We don't have the saturated market or condensed population most others have. In my suburb alone there are only 3-4 drivers. I just looked and right now I'm the only driver signed on. Even our downtown only has 3 drivers signed on right now. The downtown area is the only area in our market where hails will be within 1-8 minutes away.
> 
> *I've been doing this for many months with hundreds and hundreds of trips, a 4.85 rating and average $700-$1,100 a week doing this as a second job. So, I know what I'm doing and I know my market.*
> 
> I get the occasional no-show or wrong pin placement and I'm okay with that. But on extended trips where an address was confirmed its crazy not to be compensated.


so your making about a "grand per week" just as your second job ?

If this is somehow true how many hours do you spend Ubering?
And I am not asking the situation from months ago.. just since after Halloween, when all the new guys started driving.
80 hours a week ? 120 hours a week or even more?

What is your first job? Is it anything that you can do while you sit in your car and wait for pings?
Because then I will believe your tales of still making over $1000 per week.

However I assume about half or 2/3 is costs and Uberfees so you will maximum make $500 a week which is $2000 a month.
If you work about 40 hours or more it's just what you can make anywhere else without risking your car to make $10 bucks in fares.

Sorry, but my own experience showed that it's not paying to work for Uber or Lyft.. 
A few rides per week just to fight against personal boredom at home, I could still understand.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> #1 - You apparently missed the part where I clearly stated all the hails in my market are more than 5 minutes away - yet I make very good money accepting them because in turn most of the places they want to go are 15-30 minutes away and about 40% tip on top of that. If I only took riders within 5 minutes I wouldn't have any riders unless I sat in our downtown and those riders typically want short trips to restaurants, etc.
> 
> #2 Never sent out a text with 'the rules' that would be very off-putting in our market. Doesn't matter because I repeated the address to the passenger during our phone call and she obviously wasn't paying attention to me and was instead dealing with her child.
> 
> #3 I do that in every case (including this one - though she confirmed on the phone she was at a different location). In every single case Uber has said too bad it was a new rider. I am okay with that rule. However, I think there should be exception when the driver drives extensively, pays turnpike fees, wastes and exorbitant amount of time.


The text isn't offputting if you do it right... My riders comment that my text I send out when I accept is great. Plus, they usually reply back with their address, or something like "I'm at the Holiday Inn". Take a look at what I send out...


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

Unclear locations and on nye. I text as soon as I accept. "Hi please confirm location and number of passengers. " some people call or text as soon as I accept. I make sure to thank them and tell them how much that helps when they get in.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I think this would have worked for your original problem-a pax who really doesn't know where they are. I borrowed this confirmation text from another post.

(Driver name) here, I am on my way to pick you up, pls confirm your address/location or *Land mark?

They then have to be coherent enough to actually type in the accurate information or find someone who can. 

I've been starting my shift in the suburbs around 4 AM this week. No way I'm getting out of my warm bed till I get that confirmation text. Most of my pax at that time of the day are 25 minutes out because I'm the only car available until 5 AM.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> The text isn't offputting if you do it right... My riders comment that my text I send out when I accept is great. Plus, they usually reply back with their address, or something like "I'm at the Holiday Inn". Take a look at what I send out...


saying no drinking, no smoking, no drugs, etc, IS off putting
i think our chances of getting a lower rating is higher before you even pick them up
remember almost all pax are full grown adults
they may follow rules and regulations but they dont want to be told the rules and regulations of stuff most the pax dont do anyway


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Your just plain stupid to drive around for forty five minutes for a ride.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I'm really annoyed with rider screw-ups that cost me/the driver real time and money.
> 
> Its getting pretty routine (at least twice a week) that a passenger places the pick up pin in the wrong place or you arrive at the right location and the passenger is no-where to be found or tells you they didn't mean to hail you so early and they are not ready and to go.
> 
> ...


Uber pulls this new client shit all the time. I had a passenger with a 4.7 rating have me drive 15 minutes only to cancel as soon as I got into the driveway. I *****ed at Uber and they sent me the bullshit, cut and paste, new passenger gets a freebie crap. I replied with. "How can a new passenger have a 4.7 rating?" They can't ...pay me assholes. Uber never paid. Uber consists of a bunch of lying thieves. Now I call every passenger more than 10 minutes away. I make up some bullshit about how the ap has been acting up and I need to verify their address. I'm real polite and it gives me the opportunity to gauge the passenger. With the recent rate cut horseshit, I try to work into the conversation asking where they are going. I cancel short rides whenever possible. $3 in my pocket is not worth me even starting my car. Uber wants to play games? Let the games begin! **** em! I've never had a person cancel who I have spoken with on the phone. A 5 star passenger rating is a huge red flag for a new passenger. Make sure you always call people with 5 stars as they are new. This will be especially important now that Uber has cut rates so low that homeless heroin addicts and crack *****s will now be able to afford Uber. Now we'll get to clean up used syringes and condoms from our backseats. This will be a welcome change from the puke.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> This will be especially important now that Uber has cut rates so low that homeless heroin addicts and crack *****s will now be able to afford Uber. Now we'll get to clean up used syringes and condoms from our backseats. This will be a welcome change from the puke.


In many cities it is now cheaper for streetwalkers to turn tricks in the backseat of an uber than to get a cheap motel. Travis loves it. His vision of "Boober" coming to fruition.


----------



## UberPHX2015 (Jan 12, 2015)

I've had this happen to me several times.....or I'll go to a location say that I arrived just to find out that I have to back track to where I just came from. I've wasted my time emailing uber and I get the same "freebie" email. At the end of the day Uber doesn't care about us drivers. If Uber wants to give the riders a "freebie" that's awesome on their part....but it still has costed ME money. I find it really convenient it's always the riders first whoopsie....when in all honestly uber is probably collecting their $10 cancelation fee every time....


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> Again, its pretty obvious you are I have completely different perspectives on being an Uber driver and customer service in general.


Well, you may have your own perspective on a customer service in general, but all empty and canned replies your received from Uber customer service reps in response to your complaints about cancelling pax, 45 minutes "goose chase" and no pay should have straightened out your perspective on UBER customer service.


----------



## Ubermanpt (Dec 23, 2014)

I just had a cancellation I did not get paid since it was his first cancel (freebie) he was a 5 star, however that night I had several 5 star pax who were great rides so hard to use that as a guide.
Remember it says their first cancellation so a pax could have a lower than 5 rating and this could still be their first cancellation. Really hard to tell, but I agree calling would almost always eliminate this
By the way , every time I have wrote uber I have received an email from uber support fairly fast.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I'm really annoyed with rider screw-ups that cost me/the driver real time and money.
> 
> Its getting pretty routine (at least twice a week) that a passenger places the pick up pin in the wrong place or you arrive at the right location and the passenger is no-where to be found or tells you they didn't mean to hail you so early and they are not ready and to go.
> 
> ...


This sounds like sabotage to me. In my city, we are seeing yellow cab drivers attempt to sabotage us by hailing us, having us drive a ways, and then just being a no show. It sounds to me like this customer knew what she was doing based on your description of what happened.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

newsboy559 said:


> This sounds like sabotage to me. In my city, we are seeing yellow cab drivers attempt to sabotage us by hailing us, having us drive a ways, and then just being a no show. It sounds to me like this customer knew what she was doing based on your description of what happened.


Really? They're really out there doing that garbage?


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> so your making about a "grand per week" just as your second job ?
> 
> If this is somehow true how many hours do you spend Ubering?
> And I am not asking the situation from months ago.. just since after Halloween, when all the new guys started driving.
> ...


I thought about this, too. I'm pretty familiar with the OKC market and he is right about it being spread out and not being able to get pings close by very often. That is fact. However, I believe his earnings numbers are well before fees, depreciation, taxes, and expenses. As he admitted himself, he often has to drive many miles just to get to a pax. I can see putting on DOUBLE the miles in the OKC market than in, say, Chicago or NYC. So great, he's making $1,000 per week on paper, but he's also driving double the miles drivers are driving in more urban areas.


----------



## newsboy559 (Oct 14, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Really? They're really out there doing that garbage?


Yes, I caught one in the act a few weeks ago. I was pinged to an area that was a couple miles away. It wasn't too bad (I thought), so I made the drive. But I noticed things were a bit off because the GPS location gave a hundred block. IE: 600-699 S. Main St. I know the area and knew that this was a city park. When I pulled up, I noticed a yellow cab sitting in the parking lot of a gas station across the street backed into the parking stall facing directly to the park. I made calls and texts trying to contact the pax with no success. I waited the five minutes and cancelled the call only to get the "first time cancellation" BS from Uber, so no fee. But I raced around the block and hurried back around only to find the cabbie starting his car and beginning to pull away. As I drove by, I noticed he was fiddling with his phone. So I pull right in front of him and block him in. I get out and strike up a "friendly" conversation asking him how busy he was and if he was having a good night. As you can imagine, he was very short with me and clearly just wanted to leave. I told him I was doing pretty good and had already made $150 on the night (which was true) and still had a couple hours to go. Then I acted like I was getting another call and got back in my car and drove off.


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm glad that you caught him and love the way you handled it. I might have increased the amout I told him I made for the night by a few hundred


----------



## Austin (Jan 1, 2015)

I've had a few individuals do this. They always ask if I can come get them at the actual location they are it and I do, but I also start the trip where I'm at, nice addition to the fare and they seem to understand.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I always text the rider to confirm pick up location.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Might be a cabbie messing with you.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

just drive said:


> Like this. 9 am in a suburb 20 minutes from downtown. I used to be one of three drivers in the area.....
> View attachment 3333


Even back in 2015 Plano was actually one of the biggest cities in TX. If poster calls it a suburb... well... back in 1987 it was...


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't take pings from that far away, just don't do it.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

UberDriver2014 said:


> I'm really annoyed with rider screw-ups that cost me/the driver real time and money.
> 
> Its getting pretty routine (at least twice a week) that a passenger places the pick up pin in the wrong place or you arrive at the right location and the passenger is no-where to be found or tells you they didn't mean to hail you so early and they are not ready and to go.
> 
> ...


Never EVER drive 10+min for pickup


----------

